
Ask HN: What is Google play on android sending? Telemetry? - finchisko
Just found this line in adb logcat. Does anybody know what is it?<p>PlayCommon: [9251] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;com.google.android.play.a.al .e(731): Preparing logs for uploading for xyz@g.com
======
finchisko
It doesn't use cert pinning so using mitmproxy to intercept traffic is
possible. So far I've found:

It sends couple of POST to
[https://play.googleapis.com/log](https://play.googleapis.com/log).

Seems like it is sending some kind of google maps counters (GMM_COUNTERS,
GMM_PRIMES).

